# Coal forge build



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 5, 2015)

Built an ugly coal forge from a discarded Subaru brake rotor and my 15 yr old lawnmower (plus a few pipes that I actually bought)- powered with the heat gun that I salvaged from an old job where the lab flooded (I use it for drying clay)

1) if you thought that hard braking on the highway would warp a rotor, try welding something onto it. B) I love projects where I get to use half of the tools that I own. III) I would be very surprised if there is a worse welder out there than me- though, in my defense, welding to cast iron isn't a beginner's project.

1/4" plate for a grate. Reusing bolts from the lawnmower









Trusty old mower served well for a long time, and hadn't seen cover from the sky in 13+ years


----------



## Jags (Oct 5, 2015)

Where is the "money shot"?  Light that sucker up.  I actually saw one of the portable units for sale this weekend at an auction.  They don't bring much money around these parts.  I like the application of the heat gun instead of pedal power.
And nice repurposing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 5, 2015)

The only thing I need now is bituminous coal... not something we are flooded with in my region...


----------



## Jags (Oct 5, 2015)

It makes me wonder how hot charcoal (like Kingsford) would get if fed positive pressure from below.....
Probably no where near the burn time of real stuff though.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 5, 2015)

People use charcoal- you are right- it burns very hot, but doesn't last long. It ends up being a pretty expensive way to go, unless you make it yourself


----------



## Jags (Oct 5, 2015)

Now you can build that suit of armor you always wanted.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet you could cook a burger in 20 seconds.  LOL


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome!  Get a 55 gallon drum and make yourself some charcoal.


----------

